# TB and CWD form up and running, for checking on your results



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

TB and CWD forms up and running, for checking on your deer's results.

A form for you to enter the jaw tag number and get your sample's Bovine Tuberculosis lab results is available at this address:
http://www.bovinetb.com/negdeer.asp
A link to the form is available on the home page of BovineTB.com at:
http://www.bovinetb.com

A form for you to enter the jaw tag number and get your sample's Chronic Wasting Disease lab results is available at this address:
http://www.michigandnr.com/wildlife/cwd.asp
A link to the form is available on the DNR's Chronic Wasting Disease webpage at:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150-29070--,00.html
The form is currently on the bottom of the page, but by tonight it will be on the top.

Thanks
Jean


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/testresults/

the short cut to the page,,,,,, K.I.S.S.


----------

